# CHANGSHA | Wujiang International Commercial Plaza | 200m | 188m | 170m | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

200米+188米+170米！长沙“五江商业广场”最新航拍_手机网易网


项目概况长沙五江国际商业广场项目是由湖南日兴房地产开发有限公司开发建设，项目位于长沙市天心区桂花坪，东临芙蓉南路，南达雀园路，距离已建成的长沙地铁1号线桂花坪站仅四百余米，负一层商铺直接连通地铁1号线桂花坪站，并与地下停车场相连通。



3g.163.com














By 驭星者


----------



## nenad_kgdc (Aug 5, 2009)

I like this project, so massive and clean!!


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

Google Earth







earth.google.com




Project Location


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, @499towersofchina, please, updates


----------

